# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Asus RT-12 режет скорость

## dizel225

Народ хелп такая проблема сей аппарат режет скорость с 10 мб до 1 и ниже по локальной сети, но только с файлобменника провайдера спиди лайн (стронг DC), а например народ или торрент все ок, притом началось это совсем недавно примерно 6 мес работал нормально. Перепробовал все прошивки для этого аппарата на офф прошивках скорость не поднимается выше 1 мб, а на кастом как с nat не парся вообще не пашет, если напрямую втыкаешь то скрость все как положено. На роутере отключил все,:( что связано с ограничением и безопасностью и на компе тоже эффекта ноль.

----------


## shibaldan

менял ли ваш провайдер метод подключения? например было ррр0е, а стало l2tp... или типа того. роутеры асус (как и многие другие впрочем) сильно режут скорость на впн-соединениях. подключитесь к провайдеру 2kom, у них подключение без впн сейчас. роутер при таком подключении не будет резать скорость. проверено на своем роутере.:)

----------


## dizel225

провайдер не менял настроек, IP статический, ни vpn ни какой либо другой тип подключения провайдером не использовался. Мой провайдер там где я живу самый лучший вариант.

----------


## shibaldan

режет и по кабелю и по вафле?если по вафле, то скорости выше 3мб реальной не дождетесь от етава роутера.

----------


## dizel225

до начала сего глюка скорость и по кабелю и по "вафле" не резалась и была 10 мегабит как и обещал провайдер. перепробовал все прошивки до каких добрался эффект ноль вот такая фигня и все другие роутеры какие брал попробовать тоже резали, а машинки были посерьезнее моей и вирусов нет на компе вот такие пироги.:(

----------


## shibaldan

у тебя несколько вариантов:

1. поскольку асусы хронически страдают недоношенными прошивками, то есть смысл поставить dd-wrt или Томато-прошивку. Первая приводила в чувства 90% всех роутеров на моем веку. Дома тренднет 652 на дд-врт работает на ура, даже сосед 3-мя этажами выше умудряется коннектится ко мне для игры по сети через вафлю. На стандартной прошивке связь терялась даже в сортире с ноутом. Томато - многие ставили - довольны остались. я не ставил сам.
2. если все таки надеяться на асусовскую прошивку, то последним способом может быть установка в параметрах ван скорость вручную.
3. сдать его на хрен по гарантии (при условии что он всегда и на всех провайдерах так режет скорость а не только у тебя) и купить старый добрый д-линк 320 или 615

на моем опыте не встречал еще ни одного человека кто был бы доволен стандартными асусовскими прошивками на одноименных роутерах. у самого  с тренднет 652брп версии 1.х на дд-врт в паре со свистком асус усб н13 (альтернативные дрова) скорость по вафле максимальная 6,4 (16 метров от роутера, квартира). на стандартной прошивке роутера и асусовских дровах максимум 2,7.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 22 секунды_
кстати, может сама витая пара перебита или плохо обжата... проверь тестером кабель на входе-выходе

----------


## dizel225

свой кабель от щитка до компа без нареканий, провайдер лечит, что это вирус гонит он собака. Альтернативные прошивки пробовал не катит вот и угадай в чем прикол, а за советы спасибо.

----------


## shibaldan

подключи к роутеру 2 компа. и попробуй передать с одного компа на другой файл весом в 1гб. посмотри какова будет скорость этой передачи. если скорость будет около 6-10 (для вайфай N), то с роутером все впорядке. если будет висеть на отметке 1, то это определенно роутер, поскольку даже в режиме G скорость меньше 2,7 быть не должна. Протокол шифрования используй WPA-2 AES

----------


## dizel225

попробую как сделаю напишу что получилось

----------

